# Hughesville, MD - Joe - blk/tan M - 5 years



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*107821-Joe is a black and tan male German Shepherd Dog mix. He is approximately 5 years old. He has not been neutered. Joe is a shy boy who needs someone that will be patient with him. He is timid at first so it may take him a little time to adjust to his new surroundings. Joe would do better in a home with older children just because of his breed and because he is so shy. He may not tolerate little children pulling on him. He would do best in a home with older children and someone with breed knowledge. Joe may get along with some dogs but not all. He seems like he would do better with either an older or more submissive dog.*

*TRI-COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER*
6707 Animal Shelter Road
Hughesville, Maryland 20637
*CUSTOMER SERVICE HOURS*
10:00 AM -5:30 PM (Monday - Friday)
8:00 AM-3:30 PM (Saturday)
*ADOPTION HOURS *
12:00 PM - 5:00 PM (Monday - Friday)
10:00 AM - 3:00 PM (Saturday)
*PHONE NUMBERS*
Charles County 301-932-1713​ 

Also last I heard this shelter was doing a discounted adoption fee for July .... the adoption fee for him may only be $20.

Petfinder Link
Shelter Link​


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's about 30 minutes away from me. unfortunately in this shelter, he only has a few days. This was the shelter I did part of my externship at. Sharing to local rescues.


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

Bump for this boy .... hoping someone has room for him.


----------

